# KDE4 auf deutsch?

## skibbi

Hi,

hab gerade nach diesem  Guide KDE 4 installiert aber muss leider feststellen, dass alles auf Englisch ist. Unter SystemSettings -> Reginal & Language kann ich leider nur US English installieren.

Für KDE 3 brauchte ich einfach nur kde-i18n aktualisieren aber das gibts noch nicht als 4er Version. Muss ich vorerst auf die deutsche Übersetzung verzichten? Laut kde.org ist die nämlich schon abgeschlossen.

Mfg Michael

----------

## Ampheus

Das Paket heißt jetzt kde-l10n  :Wink: 

----------

## skibbi

thx

----------

## schachti

Hmm, was mich stört: kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.8 hat das USE flag nls, das - falls gesetzt - kde-base/kde-i18n als Abhängigkeit installiert. Bei kde-base/kde-meta-4.0.1 gibt es weder das USE flag, noch kann man kde-base/kde-i10n automatisiert durch irgend ein flag als Abhängigkeit mit installieren. Ist das so gewollt, oder ist das einen Bug Report wert?

----------

## skibbi

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hmm, was mich stört: kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.8 hat das USE flag nls, das - falls gesetzt - kde-base/kde-i18n als Abhängigkeit installiert. Bei kde-base/kde-meta-4.0.1 gibt es weder das USE flag, noch kann man kde-base/kde-i10n automatisiert durch irgend ein flag als Abhängigkeit mit installieren. Ist das so gewollt, oder ist das einen Bug Report wert?

 

Ich denke, dass das noch nicht drin ist, weil die ebuilds noch sehr frisch sind. Am besten mal bugs.gentoo.org durchsuchen und ggf. einen Report erstellen.

----------

## schachti

Ich habe dafür einen Bug Report erstellt.

----------

## schachti

Schade, der Bug wurde als WONTFIX geschlossen. Damit bleibt jedem, der KDE 4 in einer anderen Sprache als Englisch nutzen möchte, nur, per Hand kde-base/kde-i10n zu installieren. Ich sehe da schon dutzende Anfragen, wie man KDE 4 auf deutsch/französisch/$whatever bekommt, auf das Forum zurollen...

----------

## ConiKost

Also das sind ja wieder solche Gedankengänge, die ich bei den Leuten da nicht nachvollziehen kann. Was bitte spricht gegen das nls USE Flag? Das ist doch dann total umständlich, wenn man nun jede Übersetzung manuell laden muss ....

----------

